# 3D STUDIO MAX on MAC



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

i just caught wind from a different forum that "Discreet" has made a conversion of its program 3d studio max, to mac!

to me thats huge news.... the one troubling thing... 

IS THAT OLD NEWS?!

does anyone have any information regarding this, and if so, can they explain alittle bit about this, as i have no current knowledge about this at all.. and as they say knowledge is power.

tnx


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

from discreet's website:



> 3ds max 6 System Requirements
> Primary Operating Systems; XP Professional (SP1), Windows 2000 (SP4), and XP Home (SP1)
> Internet Explorer 6
> DirectX 9 Recommended (DirectX 8.1 Minimum), OpenGL
> ...


it's $4000. that's insane.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's been an quiet rumor over the last 6 years or so, however it's been adamantly denied on a regular basis by Discreet, however... that being said, it's been somewhat quiet lately and with OS X really taking off and getting lots of support from developers as well as user migration, I wouldn't put it past Discreet if they're starting to consider a Mac port. I know there are quite a few Mac users who have been pestering Discreet on an annual basis.  

As far as the price tag, that's pretty typical fare for the industry standard application with a rich toolset. Consider Maya Complete is $2k USD, and Unlimited is $7k USD, I'd say Max's $3k price tage is a nice median, if you can afford it.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i wish i could afford it. i guess what i should have said is it's a little steep for a beginner.

hey mannyp, i've been checking out wings3d for the last couple of weeks since you mentioned it, and i have to say it's absolutely brilliant for the price tag! thanks for the heads up.

[ September 22, 2004, 10:00 AM: Message edited by: TroutMaskReplica ]


----------

